# Corriente de un transformador



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 19, 2006)

hola resulta que me regalaron 2 transformadores de aprox 3 kilogramos pero no tiene ninguna etiqueta donde indique su potencia, voltaje o corriente.
el voltaje lo puede medir (12v), pero ¿como hago para saber la corriente que es capaz de suministrar, me gustaria utilizarlo en algun amplificador de audio (potente) que requiera esa corriente.


----------



## electroelectric (Jun 20, 2006)

bueno, q tal!! lo q podes hacer es sacar el valr medio de la corriente, como es esto? bueno la IL( corriente media) es la corriente de el transformador retificada a CC ( corriente continua) lo q tenes q hacer es tomar un diodo 1n4007 colocarlo en una de las salidas de el transformador con la linea blanca hacia afuera, en serie conectas el amperimero, seguido por una resistencia de 1000 ohms q termina cerrando el circuito uniendoce con el otro cable de la salida.
se q si por ahi no tenes idea de algo de electronica o electricidad no me vas a entender un carajo, pero voy a mandarte a tu correo un grafico en el cual vas a poder interpretarlo mejor, no se me ocurre otra cosa espero q esto te sea de utilidad, saludos atentamente.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 20, 2006)

lo que puede hacer es medir la corriente del bobinado primario si le da por ejemplo 2A
y lo tiene conectado a la línea de 120v P=IV=2*120=240W

En un transformador la potencia de entrada y salida son la misma, quiere decir que si en el secundario tiene 12V. I=P/V=240/12=20A

Aunque eso son valores muy altos, normalmente andan alrededor de los 2A en los transformadores chicos.

Saludos


----------



## kobain40 (Jun 21, 2006)

Esperen un poco, dependiendo de la corriente que se utilize en el secundario va a aumentar igualmente la de el primario, yo creo que el calculo de la corriente que pueda entregar el transf en su devanado secundario es por el calibre del cable que utiliza tanto en el primario como en el secund, buscas una tabla de awg y comparas la corriente qu puede manejar cada calibre de cable, debes tener en cuenta el calculo de potencia que realizaron anteriormente


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 21, 2006)

kobain40 dijo:
			
		

> Esperen un poco, dependiendo de la corriente que se utilize en el secundario va a aumentar igualmente la de el primario, yo creo que el calculo de la corriente que pueda entregar el transf en su devanado secundario es por el calibre del cable que utiliza tanto en el primario como en el secund, buscas una tabla de awg y comparas la corriente qu puede manejar cada calibre de cable, debes tener en cuenta el calculo de potencia que realizaron anteriormente



Es cierto, en el primario no habrá el máximo si no se esta exigiendo en el secundario .

Pero al emno syo no se calcular el calibre a simple vista, me parece que hasta el momento el mejor método sería el que propone el segundo post.

Tal vez ir aumentando poco a poco la carga y en cuanto el transformador se empeice a calentar hasta ahi debería dejarle.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 21, 2006)

La mejor forma es con un pie de rey.
Mide las dimensiones del transformador y en un catalogo o en una tienda miras un transformador de 12V que tenga ese tamaño

Otra forma es por el precio a 6€ el amperior (antes en pts.  funcionava).


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 24, 2006)

gracias por la ayuda voy a poner un potenciometro como carga, aunque no me convence demaciado la idea de tocar el transformador para saber si se esta calentado demaciado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2006)

lo vas a quemar y no conoceras nada.
Poste las dimensiones en milimetros del transformador y mirare en el catalogo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

Agarra un calibre y medí el diámetro de los cables del bobinado 3 veces cada extremo, con esos valores que posteas saco un promedio para calcular los mm² y obtener la capacidad de corriente maxima que soporta.

Si no tenes calbre, compra uno para cables con agujeritos que es ideal.

Aclaro lo de primario-secundario:

Vp*Ip=Vs*Is

No se quien dijo que la corriente sube igualmente, en todo caso sube en forma proporcional, ojo.


----------



## Faraday (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola,

¿Es toroidal o con núcleo EI?

Si es toroidal con ese peso es de unos 400-500VA y si es de núcleo EI puede ser de unos 200 VA o quizás menos..

saludos.


----------



## rojewski (Jul 18, 2006)

hay varios metodos (no muy precisos): para saber la corriente maxima que el transformador puede dar a su salida es medir el voltaje al tenerlo conectado en la red, luego desconectarlo y medir su resistencia en el secundario, divides el voltaje entre la resistencia y obtienes "la maxima corriente" que el devanado secundario puede soportar. ojo, eso es solo lo maximo que soporta, para saber la corriente maxima necesitas saber la potencia (VA, KVA) del transformador de otra manera te puede dar que el mismo aporta 50 amperes (por ejemplo) cuando solo da un maximo de 10.
el otro metodo es por carga: consiguete una carga, por ejemplo el foco de un auto, uno que consuma unos 10 amperes, lo conectas y mides el voltaje y la corriente que consume. si mides 11 volts y 10 amperes kiere decir que el transformador puede aportar mas corriente que esa; si por el contrario mides 8 volts y 6 amperes el transformador no aporta mas que eso, 6 amperes. ten en cuenta que si el transformador da 30 amperes y le conectas una carga de 10 amperes este trabaja al 30% (corriente de carga entre corriente maxima por 100), asi que es mejor trabajarlo con un maximo del 60% para alargar su vida util. 
espero te sirvan estos metodos, son imprecisos pero aproximados.


----------



## neutron (Jul 31, 2006)

la mejor manera de medir que corriente suministra el transformador es conectandole una carga que sepamos que cual es su resistencia... por ejemplo un resistor de 1k... pero para saber la corriente que entrega el transformador es necesario ponerle un diodo primero (uno de 4A para asegurarse y no quemarlo) luego un amperimetro y despues el resistor mensionado. todo en serie.
o la otra manera es igual al anterior pero sin el amperimetro, midiendo la caida de tension del resistor y lugo ley de ohm....

saludos...


----------

